# Intense Tazer HT/DJ?



## Christiaan (12. September 2009)

Bei die Bilder von Eurobike waren 2 Intense Tazer HT Rader aufgebaut, eins SS und eins fuer 4X, weiss Jemand wieviel die Rahmen kosten werden, ob es die in 2 oberrohr langen geben wird, und wann die lieferbar werden?


----------

